# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Belajar Ngukur & Foto ikan sendiri

## Yancedoang

Para master dan suhu mohon apresiasinya & komentarnya atas hasil foto dan ukur saya sendiri biar ngak nyusahin suhu saya terus om soegi (ini hasil foto & ngukur perdana saya), dan tolong masukannya untuk ikan-ikan tersebut untuk bisa dikembangkan jadi lebih baik ke depannya. komentarnya jangan pedes2 banget ya para master dan suhu  :Hail:  :Hail: 


Hi Utsuri Ikarashi




Koromo Ikarashi

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fadlikp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

minta tolong ajarin cara upload video dong para sepuh  :Cry:

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

